# fox and coyote hunting ohio



## links0311 (Dec 16, 2005)

i am looking for anyone that is looking for or willing to take on another hunting partner. i am just starting out. what is a good gun to use? i have a couple and so does my dad, so hopefully i have something that will work. i'm excited to get started, just need a little guidence. thanks.

beau


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

If you allready have the caliber and do not have to go purchase another rifle, (and I'm sure I wil be corrected on this), .220 through 25.06 is a good choice if you have something available to you in those calibers. .223 is the least expensive to shoot as far as purchasing or reloading ammo.


----------



## links0311 (Dec 16, 2005)

the more i look at my rifles the worse this looks:

M48 Yugo mauser 8mm
M38 Turkish mauser 8mm
Chinese SKS 7.62
Single shot .22 handed down from my father
Single shot hinged 12 guage
HI Point Carbine 9mm

It's a tough pick i know.


----------



## links0311 (Dec 16, 2005)

what about a single shot .223? would that be good to use? i think i could find one of those new for about 220. does anyone have a used one for sale? thanks.

beau


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

what part of ohio are you from???


----------



## links0311 (Dec 16, 2005)

i live in fairborn, OH not to far from dayton.


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

i live in south point...we're the most southern part


----------



## links0311 (Dec 16, 2005)

if you have a good place to hunt i would love to tag along. i have never been and am looking for someone to show me the ropes. give me a call if you're interested. i have a single shot .22 and a 12 ga. shotgun to use. thanks.

beau

dayton, OH


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Links

All those guns you listed? Are those foreign weapons? You should invest in a nice american made gun :wink:


----------



## links0311 (Dec 16, 2005)

you're right about buying an american weapon. at this time i would rather pay 100 dollars for a surplus rifle that will kill anything than pay for a .223 that struggles with the killing.

beau
USMC


----------

